# Dead



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Sure seems dead in the upland forum.
Is anyone getting out?
Sure could use a little snow out west.
Not a great year but enough to keep it interesting.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

My last push for Upland was right before Christmas, got 3 rabbits and lost one rooster in the sun! Heckuva way to end the season, but is keeping me hungry for next year. I also had a death in the family that derailed my late season plans. Glad you got out!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I hunt devils every weekend but don't post about it--why inspire competition


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

I've gone out looking for cottontails a few times. Found some but I'm a newb and scared the first two into their holes and the third....found out my .22 scope needs adjustment lol


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I like airbornes idea!

Bird numbers have been consistent in the areas and times of year I typically hunt.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I just hunt the northern most counties and jump the border behind the potato curtain so sometimes I like to see how the guys further south are doing and what they are observing.
Everyone guards their best spots. Me included.
On the other hand I have a few other spots that if you have what it takes to get there, have at it, you earned the chance.


----------

